# Favorite Sibelius tone poem?



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

One of the greatest exponents of the "tone poem" was Jean Sibelius. This was a musical form he embraced with a passion, and certainly created some of the finest works of this genre.

So, my question is: which is YOUR favorite, and why?

My ABSOLUTE favorite is actually one of his least known: The Wood Nymph. Composed very early in his career, it features some of the master's darkest, but most stirring music. Lushly orchestrated too.

Number two is Tapiola, which is also one of his greatest masterworks in any genre. Stark, mysterious and menacing, this music is a striking evokation of the Finnish forest god Tapio in his realm. Though the scoring is somewhat astringent, it has many layers that move on top of each other like layers of fog. There is something very unsettling about this piece that gets to me every time. Truly, a work that lingers with you after you've heard it.

Anyone else?


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

For me it would have to be either _The Swan of Tuonela_ (Lemminkäinen Suite No. 3) or _Finlandia_. Much different experiences with each of these, yet I couldn't choose only one if my life depended on it.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I have a list of favorites (it's hard to choose; I have all of them in BIS's box of the tone poems).

1. Tapiola - it's haunting mystery, intensity, and forward-looking nature make it the greatest masterpiece the man ever wrote in my humble opinion. And it's darn humbling to listen to!

2. Pohjolas' Daughter - the haunting cello solo at the beginning opens up the gate to an entirely new world, full of fantasy, mystery, and poetry.

3. The Wood-Nymph - I too have been bewitched by its utter poetry and lush orchestration. It really is a marvel of his early works.

4. The Oceanides - Masterful orchestration, wondrously evocative, and a towering climax make this a very solid tone poem by any standard.

5. (if you take it thusly, and I know Tapkaara does) Kullervo - epic scope, grand power, crushing climaxes--everything is going for this work, a masterpiece of his early years.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Ah, Violist...you've beat me at my own game. I completely forgot about Kullervo. Yes, I consider this more of a tone poem than a symphony. So, actually, I would have to choose Kullervo as my favorite. But, I really think this one is too hard to REALLY classify, so if we are going by what are DEFINITELY the tone poems, my vote probably still goes to the Wood Nymph. Tapiola is just amazing, as is Pohjola's Daughter. Pohjola's Daughter is simply one of the darkest orchestral works ever. All the metalheads in this forum that love dark, "depressive" music should definitely check out Pohjola.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

The Swan of Salmonella for me too!


----------



## JTech82 (Feb 6, 2009)

There are so many of them that I enjoy that it is hard to make a complete list, but here's a partial list of some my favorites:

1. Lemminkäinen Suite: Four Legends from the Kalevala, for orchestra, Op. 22
2. Tapiola, tone poem for orchestra, Op. 112
3. Pohjola's Daughter (Pohjolan tytär), symphonic fantasy for orchestra, Op. 49
4. The Oceanides (Aallottaret), tone poem for orchestra, Op. 73


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

post-minimalist said:


> The Swan of Salmonella for me too!


I guess I should listen to that while I'm eating peanut butter...


----------



## JTech82 (Feb 6, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> I guess I should listen to that while I'm eating peanut butter...


You do realize it's not the jars of peanut butter that are affected right? So while your joke is pretty good, it is realistically wrong.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

JTech82 said:


> You do realize it's not the jars of peanut butter that are affected right? So while your joke is pretty good, it is realistically wrong.


He can still listen to it while eating Resees' Pieces or sandwich crackers.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

JTech82 said:


> You do realize it's not the jars of peanut butter that are affected right? So while your joke is pretty good, it is realistically wrong.


Thanks for yet another put down, Jtech.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

you should eat semolina while listening to Tapiocca!
The Swan of Tuna Salad!
Lemonpudding's Return!
Any more?


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Oh man, what about Night Ride and Sunny Side Up?


----------



## confuoco (Feb 8, 2008)

Love me or kill me, but I can't prevent myself from loving his *Spring Song (Varsang)*. But not in Jarvi's interpretation!
Then I like Finlandia and The Oceanides very much. In my opinion Tapiola is his best poem and Karelia the worst one.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Spring Song is, I think, a perfect evocation of Spring time. And it is, I think, one of the master's most purely melodic works.

Interesting thing about Spring Song, is that it was only one of the few works by Sibelius that Mahler was known to have heard. After hearing the work, Mahler basically assumed that all of Sibelius must sound like that particular work. Mahler dismissed it as very unprofound (which I suppose it is!) and thus never sought out to hear much more by Sibelius.

What a shame!

By te way, it is asserted that Sibelisu was inspired to write his IN MEMORIAM funeral march for orchestra after hearing Mahler's 5th. It is certainly very "Mahlerian" sounding and one of Sibelius's most curous works.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

My goodness, can we people ever have a single discussion of Sibelius without Mahler popping up in it somewhere??? 

Anyway, I never got so far into Spring Song; I suppose I should once I can.


----------



## confuoco (Feb 8, 2008)

Tapkaara said:


> Interesting thing about Spring Song, is that it was only one of the few works by Sibelius that Mahler was known to have heard. After hearing the work, Mahler basically assumed that all of Sibelius must sound like that particular work. Mahler dismissed it as very unprofound (which I suppose it is!) and thus never sought out to hear much more by Sibelius.


Yes, I red it, Mahler's quotation is:
*
"Quite ordinary Kitsch spiced up with certain 'Nordic' harmonic mannerisms to create a national sauce."*

Maybe it is, but in my case this piece works very well. Thanks Sibelius for this Kitsch!


----------



## ecg_fa (Nov 10, 2008)

I guess I'd have to say Tapiola and Phjola's Daughter are my favorite Sibelius tone poems.
Finlandia somewhere behind those.

Ed


----------



## jamzky (Jan 29, 2009)

Tapiola ... yes wow Tapiola. I adore it. I was in Finland once. I am glad I have the memories of the forests to go with the music. 

J


----------



## alan sheffield (Oct 26, 2007)

*Sibelius Tone Poem*

1. Pohjola's Daughter
2. Nightride and Sunrise (mainly for the sunrise bit)
3. Tapiola

No one has ever really been able to match Sibelius


----------



## Silence of Jarvenpaa (May 19, 2021)

Perhaps I can resurrect this fascinating, but dormant, thread. And, if I may, I'll deploy groups:

(1) GREAT

1st - _En saga_
2nd - _The Oceanides_
3rd - _Tapiola_
4th - _Lemminkainen_ (I refuse to disaggregate it into its constituent movements)
5th - _Pohjola's Daughter_

(2) GOOD

6th - _The Word Nymph_
7th - _The Bard_
8th - _Luonnotar_

(3) MEH

9th - _Spring Song_ (the original orchestration is, in my opinion, superior to the revision)
10th - _Nightride and Sunrise_ (Sunrise bit)
11th - _Finlandia_
12th - _Pan and Echo_
13th - _The Dryad_

Personally, I prefer to view _Kullervo_ as a symphony ("No. 0") and, so too did Sibelius, both during the piece's composition and later in life. As such, I won't include it here.

Also, if you like Sibelius's tone poems, I recommend _The Kalevala Suite_ by Uuno Klami, as well as his _In the Belly of Vipunen_; and, _Kullervo_ by Leevi Madetoja; and, Douglas Lilburn's _Tapiola_-knock off, _Forest_.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

I'm not really all that familiar with all of Sibelius' tone poems, but I'm a fan of *Finlandia*.

In fact, when I was accompanying a showing of *Buster Keaton*'s *The General*, I used a healthy slice of a piano transcription for the big finale of the film.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

*Tapiola* is really so much better than the rest that some people call it a symphony. 
*Luonnotar* takes the second place.

A program with Tapiola, Luonnotar and* The Oceanide*s would be great.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Good question - tough to decide -

I do love:
Finlandia
En Saga
Pohjola's Daughter
Leminkainen's Return [I like the entire suite, the return is my favorite]

Tapiola [tho this one can be hard to put across..]

I also love the Karelia music, esp Intermezzo, A la marcia, Overture - but I don't think they quite count as tone poems.
I concur that "Kullervo" is a symphony, tho its movements do resemble tone poems.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Tapiola is my favorite. None of the others even close for me.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Pohjola's Daughter
Lemminkäinen Suite


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Tapiola (obviously) and many others but I give special mention to the Nightride and Sunrise which never fails to have me picturing ... a night ride ending in a sunrise.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Tapiola. Next question?


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

^ What else? ..................


----------



## Eclectic Al (Apr 23, 2020)

I see that my little star rating system has 5 stars for Rakastava (Barbirolli). I can't remember why. Have to give it another listen.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Tough call...in no particular order, my choice is one of:

Luonnotar
Oceanides
Pohjola's Daughter

though Tapiola is quite something.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Tapiola, The Wood Nymph, Four legends from Kalevala, En Saga, Spring Song, The Oceanides, Night Ride and Sunrise and Finlandia, in that order. I've heard the other tone poems but I haven't been either moved or excited by them. Pohjola's Daughter is nice because of the great tune given to the trombones. The rest of the work is quite elusive to me, so are The Bard and Luonnotar.


----------



## RogerWaters (Feb 13, 2017)

En Saga
Swan of Tuonela
Valse Triste 
Tapiola

All happen to be included in this fine release, luckily enough:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

That CD was my introduction to Sibelius about 35 years ago.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

RogerWaters said:


> En Saga
> Swan of Tuonela
> Valse Triste
> Tapiola
> ...


I reviewed this disc for my Karajan thread. I think it is nicely played but that the 60s tone poem platter has a bit more fire.

Off the top of my head, I would go with En Saga or Finlandia, but I think I should do a listening survey to be sure


----------



## RogerWaters (Feb 13, 2017)

MatthewWeflen said:


> I reviewed this disc for my Karajan thread. I think it is nicely played but that the 60s tone poem platter has a bit more fire.
> 
> Off the top of my head, I would go with En Saga or Finlandia, but I think I should do a listening survey to be sure


Ah whoops i thought this was the 60s one, which I have, just with a different cover!


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

RogerWaters said:


> Ah whoops i thought this was the 60s one, which I have, just with a different cover!


This is the one you're looking for then:


----------

